# Bulk monotub shroom grow.



## estesj (Mar 24, 2010)

Here it is. 14 qt jars of wbs knocked up with Cambodian spores. The pc I used is a 23 qt. I got an inch of verm on the bottom of the jars and they are filled 3/4 with wbs. My gettobator you see in the pic is a dark colored rubbermaid tub lined with a sheet and covered with a thick dark colored quilt and kept in a closet with 2 clamp lights about 12 inches away from the tub. I also put 2 big black T-shirts on top of the quilt to attract heat. I got the outside of the tubs temp up to 77F so I figure its about 80F in the tub. The other tubs you see on the left are my fruiting tubs which are 66qt. For my bulk substrate I will be using a mixture of leached horse manure, verm, and worm castings.


----------



## estesj (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry here are the pics,


----------



## RSTFRi (Mar 24, 2010)

Could you put up some more pics of the fruiting tubs? 
What's your humidity/air circulation plan?


----------



## estesj (Mar 24, 2010)

RSTFRi said:


> Could you put up some more pics of the fruiting tubs?
> What's your humidity/air circulation plan?


Here is the exact tek I am using with step by step instructions. You can get the tubs at wall-mart or target. They have 64 and 66 qt tubs. Just get clear ones so the light can get to them when it's time to fruit.OZZ's Cubensis Horse Poo Pictorial - Cannabis Culture Forums


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm doing a scaled down 45 qt tub from the same tek.
4 litre pooh, 1 litre verm half a cup of gypsum/plaster of paris, some coir to cover surface in bucket + 4 litres of spawn.
Spawned last monday, now fully colonised (the benefit of nice thin even layers), and knotting and reaching for the sky.


----------



## estesj (Mar 24, 2010)

ANC said:


> I'm doing a scaled down 45 qt tub from the same tek.
> 4 litre pooh, 1 litre verm half a cup of gypsum/plaster of paris, some coir to cover surface in bucket + 4 litres of spawn.
> Spawned last monday, now fully colonised (the benefit of nice thin even layers), and knotting and reaching for the sky.


Yea I got coco coir to put on the top as well that I forgot to mention. Do you think the gypsum powder will make or break this tek or would I be o.k subbing it with a little extra verm?


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2010)

Without it you are probably good for one flush, with you can get a few harvests before it goes south...


----------



## estesj (Mar 24, 2010)

ANC said:


> Without it you are probably good for one flush, with you can get a few harvests before it goes south...


Wow gypsum powder is that detrimental to have multiple flushes? I had no idea. I need to find somewhere locally to buy some then. I got 3 or 4 weeks til I will need it so it should not be a problem.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2010)

I just got plain plaster of paris (that they use for makeing casts) at the pharmacy, its the same thing. It acts as a pH buffer preventing the tub from going acid too easily, our enemies like acidic conditions.


----------



## estesj (Mar 24, 2010)

ANC said:


> I just got plain plaster of paris (that they use for makeing casts) at the pharmacy, its the same thing. It acts as a pH buffer preventing the tub from going acid too easily, our enemies like acidic conditions.


cool. So I will hit my pharmacy up. That's kinda weird they sell plaster for casts at the pharmacy. We got wallgreens and cvs. I hope one of those will sell that shit to me. Stay subscribed to this thread for updates if you would man. Thanks again!


----------



## estesj (Mar 24, 2010)

They got this gypsum soil conditioner at Ace. Is this good?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 24, 2010)

sub'd. Want to see if gypsum works lol if it does i'm using it for thie tek 
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/11916595#11916595

Goodluck bro


----------



## estesj (Mar 24, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> sub'd. Want to see if gypsum works lol if it does i'm using it for thie tek
> http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/11916595#11916595
> 
> Goodluck bro


Thanks bro. Check this link out. This is exactly what I'm doing x 2.OZZ's Cubensis Horse Poo Pictorial - Cannabis Culture Forums


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 24, 2010)

estesj said:


> Thanks bro. Check this link out. This is exactly what I'm doing x 2.OZZ's Cubensis Horse Poo Pictorial - Cannabis Culture Forums


I like it.. just don't like the horse poo thing. Not sure i'd feel like searching for it. Where did you find it?


----------



## estesj (Mar 24, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> I like it.. just don't like the horse poo thing. Not sure i'd feel like searching for it. Where did you find it?


I dont know where you live but if there are any horses in your city or near by city like there is in FL. where I live then go to craigs list and search horse manure. There are like 20 postings of people selling it for 5 bucks for 50 lbs and allot of people will just give it to you. Allot of people use it for tomatoes and other gardening so its very common to find.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 24, 2010)

estesj said:


> I dont know where you live but if there are any horses in your city or near by city like there is in FL. where I live then go to craigs list and search horse manure. There are like 20 postings of people selling it for 5 bucks for 50 lbs and allot of people will just give it to you. Allot of people use it for tomatoes and other gardening so its very common to find.


I'll see how yours goes first, then i might give it a shot.

Edit: However, the guy said he got 9 oz. flushes? DaMn. That's a motivator! lol


----------



## estesj (Mar 25, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> I'll see how yours goes first, then i might give it a shot.
> 
> Edit: However, the guy said he got 9 oz. flushes? DaMn. That's a motivator! lol


Yea no shit that's what motivated me. ANC sent me that link a couple of months back and he is doing it now so I trust it. Now the waiting game.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 25, 2010)

i'm here 
sub'ed

+rep to you guy that i can give some too...LOL


----------



## estesj (Mar 25, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> i'm here
> sub'ed
> 
> +rep to you guy that i can give some too...LOL


Whats up That 5hit nice to see you sub'ed bro. This shit is gonna work and I'm gonna have mad boomers! I'm doing 2 tubs with 14 qts so I got room to fuck up a little.


----------



## estesj (Mar 25, 2010)

estesj said:


> They got this gypsum soil conditioner at Ace. Is this good?


Well I bought this and hope its good for my mix. It contains 96.5% gypsum. 1%anionic polyacrylamide copolymeranionic (solid) o.5% polyacrylamide copolymer (emulsion) and 2%lignosulfonates. Whatever the fuck that shit is. It is also 22%calcium and 17% sulfur.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 25, 2010)

oh no man... that shit has 22% calcium. ALL HELL NO

Yeah, i have no idea what this shit means either lol


----------



## estesj (Mar 25, 2010)

Look at this shit I found on Craigslist. Organic Mushroom Compost That shit sounds pretty good.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 25, 2010)

subscribed..... and bulk is the only way to grow.. fuck cakes


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Estesj... CAN you point me in the right direction in my thread? Having some trouble, thnks!


----------



## estesj (Mar 26, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hey Estesj... CAN you point me in the right direction in my thread? Having some trouble, thnks!


What kinda trouble? I just changed incubator style from the clamp light to the aqua heater in a pitcher of water in a rubbermaid with a towel covering my jars to protect them from too much humidity. I dont know whats going on but I cant log on to riu exept through my history and even then I cant go to my riu or it says data base error every time. It sucks!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 26, 2010)

estesj said:


> What kinda trouble? I just changed incubator style from the clamp light to the aqua heater in a pitcher of water in a rubbermaid with a towel covering my jars to protect them from too much humidity. I dont know whats going on but I cant log on to riu exept through my history and even then I cant go to my riu or it says data base error every time. It sucks!


Data base error, yes! I was having that agonizing trouble yesterday... I thought I was the only one, guess not!

The trouble could be found on my thread, entitled, "Complete Pictorial & Editorial Mushroom Grow!"

Please, help me in any way you can


----------



## choempi (Mar 28, 2010)

I am aiming to do this exact monotub tek in the future, I am doing BRF right now to get my feet wet. I was going to use all purpose joint compound for the gypsum, does anyone know if this will work?

subed + rep I am watching closely...


----------



## ANC (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey, maybe I'm just eager but I seem to pe spotting the first knots. Tiny (like sugar crystals) dense white dots.


----------



## jayjaytuner (Mar 28, 2010)

with this gypsum work?
http://www.usagypsum.com/product/3.aspx


----------



## estesj (Mar 29, 2010)

ANC said:


> Hey, maybe I'm just eager but I seem to pe spotting the first knots. Tiny (like sugar crystals) dense white dots.


how long they been going for?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 29, 2010)

Its been a whole week and now finally my mycelium is showing! I hope the "dunk & roll" method proves victorious in my pursuit!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 29, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Its been a whole week and now finally my mycelium is showing! I hope the "dunk & roll" method proves victorious in my pursuit!


I dunked for the 2nd flush 3 days ago... no signs of pins yet


----------



## choempi (Mar 30, 2010)

I knocked up 5 more jars tonight, 3 out of five of the ones I did on the 13th are showing now...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Patience is key!

I learned that in the past fews days waiting for my mycelium to shadow over


----------



## choempi (Mar 30, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Patience is key!
> 
> I learned that in the past fews days waiting for my mycelium to shadow over


 
Do you intend to also do monotub at sometime?


----------



## kushmasta88 (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome Thread! I currently have 2 half pint jars loaded with cambodian spore liquid culture. Plan on doing bulk as well! Good luck man i'll be following along. I have done my studying and have a list of helpful links, most of which are from shroomery i'd be glad to PM them to you if you ever need them. Happy Shrooming :]


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## estesj (Mar 31, 2010)

ANC said:


>


Fucking nice bro! I have not even checked my jars that I knocked up 8 days ago. Do you think I should give them a peek? They have been in a tub at about 78F so they are moving a little slower I suspect.


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2010)

fuck, why not? lol you are supposed to not peek when you spawn them... and thats the hard one...


----------



## estesj (Mar 31, 2010)

ANC said:


> fuck, why not? lol you are supposed to not peek when you spawn them... and thats the hard one...


By spawn you mean when I mix my colonized seed with my poo mix and cover with a blanket for 10 days til it is covered in white right? It wont hurt to check my jars tho?


----------



## estesj (Mar 31, 2010)

Just checked em. Over half my jars got little white cotton ball looken things growing in em. They look right! I gave em all a little shake.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 31, 2010)

A love tapping as I call it?

If you don't mind me asking Kushmasta how did you go about doing the liquid culture...

What items do you need and what's the range of difficulty?


----------



## Sustainable420 (Mar 31, 2010)

So, do you have to buy new syringes and spores every time you want to grow? Inquiring minds...


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sustainable420 said:


> So, do you have to buy new syringes and spores every time you want to grow? Inquiring minds...


Nope, you can clone


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2010)

Easy liquid cultre

1 level tablespoon of spend (used) coffe grounds.
1 level teaspoon of sugar (brown preferably)
1 cup of boiled water...

Mix and let stand for 30 minutes.

Filter through coffee filter to remove particles. Add 2 more cups of boiled water.
Put in jar with some broken glass pieces. jar lid needs two holes sealed with silicon.
when you eventualy take stuff out of the jar you use two syringes, one in each "port".
One syringe is packed with cotton wool, air would pass through this to fill the vacuum as you suck liquid out through the other syringe, keeping airbased contaminants out.


Presure cook for 45 minutes... let cool and and put something in... 

And no, you don;t need to buy new stuff... you can make clone cultres as explained above with the LC. or you can take spore prints and make your own syringes... Clones are definately the way to go, as they perform much better, and give nice even flush canopies.


----------



## kushmasta88 (Apr 1, 2010)

For my liquid culture I used a half pint mason jar. You want to have a prepared solution ratio of 3-4% honey/Karo corn syrup to 100% water. What you do is measure 100 ml of water, add this into the half pint jar. Next add 3 to 4 ml of honey or karo along with a couple of marbles to agitate the growing mycelium in the future( VERY IMPORTANT STEP). Get some tyvek envelopes from your local post office and cut out 4''x4'' inch squares. Put these squares over the jar mouth, then put down your lid with two holes drilled into it, and finally screw the cap on. The tyvek serves as a barrier for contaminants and you can still poke a needle thru it. Cover one hole with silicone sealant which will reseal during needlework, and leave the other hole alone for air transport. People generally take more precaution with sterility of the holes but I say what the hell. 

All you gotta do then is boil the jars sitting on a cloth for half an hour to an hour steady boil. Or be smart and pressure cook them sonnabitches. Just don't forget to leave the jar screwed loosely during sterilizing or you will indeed cause a vacuum pressure. Innoculate with 1-2cc's of spores, agitate with marbles everyday and you will have an advanced culture in a week or so if ur conditions were good. Hope this helps


----------



## estesj (Apr 1, 2010)

ANC said:


> Easy liquid cultre
> 
> 1 level tablespoon of spend (used) coffe grounds.
> 1 level teaspoon of sugar (brown preferably)
> ...


Yea I want to learn how to clone after this round. I will ask you all about it at another time. I am just pleased that 7 out of my 14 qt jars have 3 to 5 dime sized white clusters forming. That's pretty good for day 8 at 77F I think.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

I ventured down here and decided to go hunting for those spore prints I took a while back... I think I THREW THEM AWAY WTFFFF... And my LC failed back then too.. Tried doing it with 'mycelium water' but the mycelium never grew again /shrug... 

Definately going to clone on agar next time.

Anyone have some prints or syringes laying around? Trade maybe?

I like to run 4 66qt tubs... After 3 flushes usually get 3-4oz per tub... Summer time coming up..


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2010)

Where man people go wrong is to presure cook the LC too long causing caramelisation (shit, I hope that the right way to say it in english) of the sugars.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually I was thinking back and it failed simply cause I was trying something difficult. I wasnt doing any traditional LC methods. Essentially I was trying to follow a tek on how to clone using a piece of fresh fruit put in to LC liquid. It never worked. Never grew contams or anything but something I did wrong there.

Not too many people got it to work anyway but it does work for some.

I was just doing G2G transfer, also took spore prints but lost em... Now I gotta make some friends on the shroomery for a free print or order some up


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 1, 2010)

I essentially want to learn on how to make a spore print!

But this cloning process sounds like a heck of a procedure...and its on my to do list in the near future!

So many methods, so little time


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I essentially want to learn on how to make a spore print!
> 
> But this cloning process sounds like a heck of a procedure...and its on my to do list in the near future!
> 
> So many methods, so little time


Spore print super easy. Let the cap open all the way, harvest just before or right after spores start dropping.

Sterelize everything used below with rubbing alcohol (hand included) (also allow alcohol to evap)

Stick a thumb tack in the top middle of the cap. Cut cap off very close to gills. Place on tin foil twice the size of the cap. Place jar over top of tin foil and cap. Place in warm (75-85) area. Wait 24h. Cap should have shrunk a little and left very dark spore print with billions of spores . Remove cap and consume or dry.

Fold over foil, place in plastic bag and place in dark dry place.

Enough spores for at least 10 syringes.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 1, 2010)

daisy2687 said:


> Spore print super easy. Let the cap open all the way, harvest just before or right after spores start dropping.
> 
> Sterelize everything used below with rubbing alcohol (hand included) (also allow alcohol to evap)
> 
> ...


Yikes, what a simplistic way you put that!

Cant' wait for the big harvest!


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2010)

lol now combine that with the liquid culture, take an LC jar make a cap and silicone a paperclip through the lid that has the inside shaped like a hook.... attach mushroom cap, put back on jar with sterilised LC in glovebox... and spores are collected in liquid culture... or alternatively distilled water can be used to collect spores for makeing new syringes.


----------



## estesj (Apr 2, 2010)

Making syringes would be more of a hobby to me than saving money. It;s a cool thing to know how to do but spores are only 10 bucks a syringe which is peanuts compared to what you get out of them.


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2010)

Takeing spore prints and being able to make your own syringes allows you to swap strains with someone far away. And also to store them for the medium term.
Also if the companies who provide the syringes gets closed down, you are still independant, also no traces of credit card billing etc.
I have never bought a single premade syringe in my life. makeing one costs cents... makeing a print costs only a piece of tinfoil.

Idealy you only want to work with spores once per strain, then isolate and clone the best fruits as this will allow you bigger more even flushes of a colony of fungi that is not competeing with itself.


----------



## estesj (Apr 2, 2010)

ANC said:


> Takeing spore prints and being able to make your own syringes allows you to swap strains with someone far away. And also to store them for the medium term.
> Also if the companies who provide the syringes gets closed down, you are still independant, also no traces of credit card billing etc.
> I have never bought a single premade syringe in my life. makeing one costs cents... makeing a print costs only a piece of tinfoil.
> 
> Idealy you only want to work with spores once per strain, then isolate and clone the best fruits as this will allow you bigger more even flushes of a colony of fungi that is not competeing with itself.


yea I feel ya but we will get to that later. I need to first focus on producing some fruit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 2, 2010)

Cost effectiveness... now that's what ANC has thought me


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2010)

Our cluster from earlier


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 3, 2010)

ANC said:


> Our cluster from earlier


Aren't those babies so fucking cute!

Pardon my dilapidated French


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2010)

They grow up so fast


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 4, 2010)

One minute you have them nestled in a dark warm place... the next there standing four feet high


----------



## Supgee3 (Apr 4, 2010)

That mushroom looks sick!
Betcha that one will get you fucked up


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol, its like a 3rd bigger now..


----------



## Supgee3 (Apr 5, 2010)

Shit looks tense.... too bad I stopped doing mush haha.

Last month I ate 10 grams on my buddies birthday, and had the most fucked up experience of my life.... I said never again... or at least for now.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Supgee3 said:


> Shit looks tense.... too bad I stopped doing mush haha.
> 
> Last month I ate 10 grams on my buddies birthday, and had the most fucked up experience of my life.... I said never again... or at least for now.


There was dude at my old university that was tripping and shit in his dorm room, rubbed it all over the walls and himself, and was walking around the dorms naked. Yada yda yada the cops showed up lol. Felt bad for the dude. I've been very cautious about taking them since lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well fuck anyone consuming 10 grams should be aware of the total mindfuck they'll be in for the next 6 hours or so. Grinning like a madman with spiritual halos thrusting upon the countenance of your very being, while hearing a dominating inner voice telling you to go "Seek the land, be yourself, and set a new life for you!" Mushrooms are no joke and when people consume them like there cough drops, they are bound to kick anyones ass!


----------



## estesj (Apr 6, 2010)

Well it's been 2 weeks since inoculation and all 14 qt jars have clean white growth with no signs of contamns. Some are half way white and some only have a couple of quarter sized pieces but I am stoaked that all 14 are on there way to the promise land. They should be ready to fruit in 3 weeks which will make it 5 weeks total but that ain't bad since they started out in 75F there first 10 days. Now I got it up to 81F so its moving a little faster. I will throw some pics up in a few. Peace.


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## estesj (Apr 6, 2010)

ANC said:


>


What strain? Also what temp would be too hot for incubation? I told you I got em at 81F and that's the ambient temp of my closet being 79F so I calculated it would be about 2 degrees higher in the quilt wrapped Tub. If I change one of my bulbs from a cfl to an incandescent I can get the ambient temp to 82 bringing my guesstimation temp in the tub to around 84 or 85F. Is that too hot or should I do it?


----------



## 85kryptonite (Apr 6, 2010)

damn man ANC you sure seem like a pro with growing these shrooms, im thinking about starting my own grow here in a few weeks.....could you tell me all of the supplies you use so i know what to get?


----------



## estesj (Apr 6, 2010)

yall quit jacken my thread! lol jk but I need my questions answered first cuz I got some major bulk going and shits going great so far but I need that temp question answered. for your question 85kryptonite here is a link with all the info you need. It's the exact tek me and ANC are doing right now.OZZ's Cubensis Horse Poo Pictorial - Cannabis Culture Forums


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm no expert, but your temps seem fine. They're suppose to be between 80-84 F for optimum results. So if you have them at 81 with 2 degrees given for the temp difference in the jar... i'd say you're good to go.


----------



## Supgee3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuck those mushrooms got some fat caps


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im a bit stumped.... actually, Im running frantic at this moment... six jars are going nicely with thick strands of mycelium flowing through the substrate. However, the other 7 have no sign of mycelium yet... and it has been 16 days since inoculation... what should I ever do in these circumstances? I read that the growth optimization seizes on the 25th day and slowly the cells die from thereon in... any pointers! I'll be giving plus rep's like a mofo


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## estesj (Apr 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Im a bit stumped.... actually, Im running frantic at this moment... six jars are going nicely with thick strands of mycelium flowing through the substrate. However, the other 7 have no sign of mycelium yet... and it has been 16 days since inoculation... what should I ever do in these circumstances? I read that the growth optimization seizes on the 25th day and slowly the cells die from thereon in... any pointers! I'll be giving plus rep's like a mofo


Your still good I think cuz on day 11 7 out of 14 of my jars had a little growth and the other 7 had none. I checked them yesterday which was day 14 and the 7 with little growth had much more and the 7 that had none had a little start up growth. I don't know why but at least all 14 are in the works. Just wait a few more days and the others should start taking off. I never read that the cells start dieing at 25 days. I have heard of people letting em go for 5 or 6 weeks if they weren't ready yet with no problems.


----------



## estesj (Apr 7, 2010)

Supgee3 said:


> Fuck those mushrooms got some fat caps


What is a fat cap? the only fat caps I have heard of are the old school REAL x pills we used to get back in 1992 which were in long capsuls and we called em fat caps. They were fucking the shit!, but I still would never say fuck mushrooms.


----------



## AlterdImage777 (Apr 7, 2010)

Good thread guys. I love growing shrooms...I am the creator of the Great White Monster and it's funny how much I love growing despite hating to trip....though I used to eat tons of acid...just hate my back tightening up. For incubation 80-82 is perfect, for fruiting around 75 is best but overal 72-82 will work fine, though the closer to 80, the faster the initial colonization.

I modified the PF tek a few years ago, now I don't use the dry verm layer, I use a piece of tyvek instead and then put micropore tape over the innoculation holes. It works better and then you don't get contamns on the dry verm line. Replacing brf with ground cracked corn or any corn also seems to work better if planning on spawning to coir or poo. I don't dunk and roll anymore cuz of contamn issues in the verm though I prefer trays over cakes except with the GWM which does well on both. Can't wait to see your fruits. If you guys need any help with anything just ask though it seems you know your shit sufficiently. I own Shroomotopia dot net so I will be glad to offer my assistance or supplies....I have tons of prints with one purpose, to give away to those who need...so just ask and send anaddy and I will send you something good. this is NHMI so you know.


----------



## estesj (Apr 7, 2010)

AlterdImage777 said:


> Good thread guys. I love growing shrooms...I am the creator of the Great White Monster and it's funny how much I love growing despite hating to trip....though I used to eat tons of acid...just hate my back tightening up. For incubation 80-82 is perfect, for fruiting around 75 is best but overal 72-82 will work fine, though the closer to 80, the faster the initial colonization.
> 
> I modified the PF tek a few years ago, now I don't use the dry verm layer, I use a piece of tyvek instead and then put micropore tape over the innoculation holes. It works better and then you don't get contamns on the dry verm line. Replacing brf with ground cracked corn or any corn also seems to work better if planning on spawning to coir or poo. I don't dunk and roll anymore cuz of contamn issues in the verm though I prefer trays over cakes except with the GWM which does well on both. Can't wait to see your fruits. If you guys need any help with anything just ask though it seems you know your shit sufficiently. I own Shroomotopia dot net so I will be glad to offer my assistance or supplies....I have tons of prints with one purpose, to give away to those who need...so just ask and send anaddy and I will send you something good. this is NHMI so you know.


Whats up dude? This is my bulk monotub thread so I am obviously doing a bulk tub grow. My question is what is the dunk and roll method? Does that apply to bulk grows or cakes? The way I learned is to layer my colonized wbs in the tub and then layer my horse manure substrate mix over that and repeat until I have 1 layer of poo left and then double up the jars before I put my last layer of poo mix on top. The dunk and roll shit I have been hearing has just thrown me off a little.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey soz for leaving you hanging so long, internet connection has only just been repaired...

Es, the specific temperature is not of such importance, a stable temperature is.... So, pick one and stick with it.
ndanger needs to add another half cc of spore solution to the jars not doing anything, make sure to shake the syringe well first.

AI, a couple of interesting things you put out there for me to try, thanks.


----------



## estesj (Apr 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> Hey soz for leaving you hanging so long, internet connection has only just been repaired...
> 
> Es, the specific temperature is not of such importance, a stable temperature is.... So, pick one and stick with it.
> ndanger needs to add another half cc of spore solution to the jars not doing anything, make sure to shake the syringe well first.
> ...


Thanks man and good to hear from ya. The ambient temp in the closet is 79F 80% of the time making the tub temp that the jars are in about 81F. Sometimes if I leave the bedroom door open and it gets a little more ac the closet temp drops to 77 20% of the time but my growth is looking good and clean. What do you think about what IS said about cells dieing after 25 days cuz I may have to wait a total of 5 weeks til I'm ready to fruit.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2010)

I would not pay it much attention for our purposes.


----------



## estesj (Apr 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> I would not pay it much attention for our purposes.


cool cool. Dunk and roll don't mean shit to us either right?


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2010)

Erm, no I suggest one does the dunk, dry off and roll (don't try to roll a wet cake its like putting lipstick on a hippo), but this only applies to PF tek. 

Then again you are doing a bulk tray so there is no chance to realy dunk the tray safely. You can top up with distilled water an equal weight in water to the weight of your wet harvest., maybe 10 percent less... Just pour over very gently and let it drain in. High level of fresh air exchange is then needed to make sure molds etc wich will be present on top of your tub don't get a leg up. Stale damp environments are bad.

Oh yeah you asked about the strain, it is cambo's, tough fuggers and very pretty in early stages, amazingly woody stipes (mushroom stems), which feel more like solid branches then fungi. I'm sure they will upset the stomach quite a bit. The reason one cooks mushrooms of the potable varieties is to convert the tissue into a form that is actualy accessable to our digestive systems. There is something like a 35% increase in nutrients when a mushroom is cooked. Lol, I guess its a little unnessecary information but still interesting, but to bring it back to where I begun, I would prefer eating only the caps on these. The only reason I grew them out to that size is because it is for trading, more weight means more trades... and just check how nicely blue they bruise...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Inoculating I will do!

Thanks again for suppling the information


----------



## estesj (Apr 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> Erm, no I suggest one does the dunk, dry off and roll (don't try to roll a wet cake its like putting lipstick on a hippo), but this only applies to PF tek.
> 
> Then again you are doing a bulk tray so there is no chance to realy dunk the tray safely. You can top up with distilled water an equal weight in water to the weight of your wet harvest., maybe 10 percent less... Just pour over very gently and let it drain in. High level of fresh air exchange is then needed to make sure molds etc wich will be present on top of your tub don't get a leg up. Stale damp environments are bad.
> 
> Oh yeah you asked about the strain, it is cambo's, tough fuggers and very pretty in early stages, amazingly woody stipes (mushroom stems), which feel more like solid branches then fungi. I'm sure they will upset the stomach quite a bit. The reason one cooks mushrooms of the potable varieties is to convert the tissue into a form that is actualy accessable to our digestive systems. There is something like a 35% increase in nutrients when a mushroom is cooked. Lol, I guess its a little unnessecary information but still interesting, but to bring it back to where I begun, I would prefer eating only the caps on these. The only reason I grew them out to that size is because it is for trading, more weight means more trades...


I am a bit confused once again. I was going to do the 5 gallon bucket pasturization method and layer the wbs on the trash bag in my tub with the poo mix and spray the sides with spring water and wait for it. That's what our tek says to do am I correct?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

What a gigantic flush you pulled out ANC! One day I will muster up the skills to pull off such a creation


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2010)

yep, follow the tek to the T. I didn't even need to mist or anything, if anything my pooh was a little too wet when I made the tub. I will now for the second flush add moisture via the air.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

By the way, would I just need to inoculate a half cc onto one inoculation hole... as I see it impossible inoculate all 4 with just a half cc?


----------



## estesj (Apr 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> yep, follow the tek to the T. I didn't even need to mist or anything, if anything my pooh was a little too wet when I made the tub. I will now for the second flush add moisture via the air.


Cool. What do you mean via the air? are you saying mist the air around it and let it seep through the polyfill so you dont have to open the tub.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> By the way, would I just need to inoculate a half cc onto one inoculation hole... as I see it impossible inoculate all 4 with just a half cc?


yep, half / jar.

And to es, I mean by misting the tub.


----------



## estesj (Apr 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> yep, half / jar.
> 
> And to es, I mean by misting the tub.


ok. Do you open your tub during fruiting to fan it a little or just rely on the polyfill holes?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Um... half cc per jar... yes I know! But the question asked was do I only inoculate one hole in the jar?


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2010)

yes, one hole, then shake and put away for a few days.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

ANC said:


> yes, one hole, then shake and put away for a few days.


Set, done, and deliver


----------



## estesj (Apr 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Um... half cc per jar... yes I know! But the question asked was do I only inoculate one hole in the jar?


What up IS? I know you asked anc the question but I would say yes with one hole and just shake it up a little. It's all going to the same place ya know? My bad it took me to long to type cuz some came to the door hence the edit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

A shake, a shoe sole pounding, and a roll among the fore grounds


----------



## estesj (Apr 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> A shake, a shoe sole pounding, and a roll among the fore grounds


This shit is way more exiting than mj growing and I love that. I cant wait for boomers.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2010)

lol, no need to get shoes involved...yet.


----------



## fourrings (Apr 7, 2010)

You guys should look into liquid culturing. Takes off considerable time. I do bulk subs in 18gal sterilites with a airstone FAE. I mix horse poo, verm, coco coir and add a few things extra for food. I get 6-8 flushes per tub. This is on multiple tubs. Only have contamed out 1 time in last couple years and that was in 1 of several tubs. What temps are you shooting for your pinsets? I go for low 70's and usually have a solid mushroom cap layer when you look down on the tubs. Once I get my pinset I raise the temps to about 75deg until harvest and then drop temps down again. By keeping the temps down you cut your contam rate considerably. I have to post this pic again. I posted it in another thread but it just makes me smile!


----------



## fourrings (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh also look into self healing inoculation ports. Simple as drilling 3 holes in your lid. one on the edge one on the center and one on the other edge. holes on the edge use a 1/8 bit center hole use 5/8. place a washer around the center hole and cover with 2 washer sized pieces of tyvek. the edge holes seal off with silicone. now every time you stick the side holes with your syringe they close themselves off and the center hole with tyvek is your fae. I use liquid cultures so I like 4 noc points.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 7, 2010)

What's your average yield for your flushes,four? That one looks like it'd be 5 grams dry lol


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Dbl post......


----------



## fourrings (Apr 7, 2010)

That girl was 77grams wet. a touch over 7grams dry. On average id say 6-8oz dry per flush. They taper of obviously from the first flush. I run 12 tubs at a time so it always varies. I havnt just weighed 1 flush from a single tub in a long time its always large piles going into the drying screens. And then when they are just right they get weighed and then its into lbs.


----------



## estesj (Apr 7, 2010)

fourrings said:


> That girl was 77grams wet. a touch over 7grams dry. On average id say 6-8oz dry per flush. They taper of obviously from the first flush. I run 12 tubs at a time so it always varies. I havnt just weighed 1 flush from a single tub in a long time its always large piles going into the drying screens. And then when they are just right they get weighed and then its into lbs.[/QUO I hope to get at least 4 to 5 oz per tub on the first flush.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

fourrings said:


> You guys should look into liquid culturing. Takes off considerable time. I do bulk subs in 18gal sterilites with a airstone FAE. I mix horse poo, verm, coco coir and add a few things extra for food. I get 6-8 flushes per tub. This is on multiple tubs. Only have contamed out 1 time in last couple years and that was in 1 of several tubs. What temps are you shooting for your pinsets? I go for low 70's and usually have a solid mushroom cap layer when you look down on the tubs. Once I get my pinset I raise the temps to about 75deg until harvest and then drop temps down again. By keeping the temps down you cut your contam rate considerably. I have to post this pic again. I posted it in another thread but it just makes me smile!


Like, if this was some porn shot for mega cocks... then geez, we got ourselves a winner!

That could feed a group of ten


----------



## fourrings (Apr 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Like, if this was some porn shot for mega cocks... then geez, we got ourselves a winner!
> 
> That could feed a group of ten


Lol! I have been saving that one for a special "I need to trip my balls off" occasion! 

4-5oz on 1 flush dry is a lot of boomers. Key is to get 5,6 or 7 more multiple oz flushes! To see what 6-8oz of wet mushies looks like to then see it dry is depressing. I never understood how they are so cheap! They take a lot of work.


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

fourrings said:


> Lol! I have been saving that one for a special "I need to trip my balls off" occasion!
> 
> 4-5oz on 1 flush dry is a lot of boomers. Key is to get 5,6 or 7 more multiple oz flushes! To see what 6-8oz of wet mushies looks like to then see it dry is depressing. I never understood how they are so cheap! They take a lot of work.


Read the first page on this thread and tell me if he is full of shit or can is that monotub with that tek produce the dry weight he claimed.OZZ's Cubensis Horse Poo Pictorial - Cannabis Culture Forums


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2010)

Es, you are by now aware of the diffirence between an isolate and a multispore grow....
Starting from spores I think it is more likely you will get about 2 to 4 ounces on the first flush.... maybe more sometimes we are lucky.

To get the big yields, you need to isolate a clone from the largest shroom in the fatest cluster... lets cross that bridge when we get there, you allready own everything needed...


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

ANC said:


> Es, you are by now aware of the diffirence between an isolate and a multispore grow....
> Starting from spores I think it is more likely you will get about 2 to 4 ounces on the first flush.... maybe more sometimes we are lucky.
> 
> To get the big yields, you need to isolate a clone from the largest shroom in the fatest cluster... lets cross that bridge when we get there, you allready own everything needed...


Thanks brother. Do you mean 2 to four ounces per tub? Man its good to get back on a normal thread. I have been arguing all morning about politics and such. One guy even made a slur that my wife gets cornholed on the side.lol she wont even let me do that.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 8, 2010)

^haha that's hilarious


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2010)

estesj said:


> Thanks brother. Do you mean 2 to four ounces per tub? Man its good to get back on a normal thread. I have been arguing all morning about politics and such. One guy even made a slur that my wife gets cornholed on the side.lol she wont even let me do that.


 
Lol, dude if you have been listening to african news, you would know that they are singing kill the boer here.... I'm a boer... 

yep, per tub.


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> ^haha that's hilarious


Yea it was on a riu sucks thread posted by some queer that got kicked off. He said no one gives good answers to questions on here and I sais its because idiots ask idiot questions that are impossible to answer and he lost it. I offered to give him a hug and buy him a puppy.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

estesj said:


> Thanks brother. Do you mean 2 to four ounces per tub? Man its good to get back on a normal thread. I have been arguing all morning about politics and such. One guy even made a slur that my wife gets cornholed on the side.lol she wont even let me do that.


Cornholed? 

Damn those late night rants


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

ANC said:


> Lol, dude if you have been listening to african news, you would know that they are singing kill the boer here.... I'm a boer...
> 
> yep, per tub.


What's a boer?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

estesj said:


> What's a boer?


Isn't it a pot belly pig


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Isn't it a pot belly pig


That's a wild boar and there good eaten!


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2010)

A boer is an afrikaner, I am an afrikaans speaking white, who grew up under the dogma of the appartheid regime that fell appart during my highschool days.

The boere or boers as you english call us were the settlers that basicaly fought for the independance of south africa... you can read about the anglo-boer war against brittian.
But its a long time ago. Today we are being murdered in a systematic genocide. Its sometimes hard not answering hate with hate. I try and treat everyone with the respect they deserve. But then again I have lots of hippie tendencies.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah yes that BOAR... silly me!


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

ANC said:


> A boer is an afrikaner, I am an afrikaans speaking white, who grew up under the dogma of the appartheid regime that fell appart during my highschool days.
> 
> The boere or boers as you english call us were the settlers that basicaly fought for the independance of south africa... you can read about the anglo-boer war against brittian.
> But its a long time ago. Today we are being murdered in a systematic genocide. Its sometimes hard not answering hate with hate. I try and treat everyone with the respect they deserve. But then again I have lots of hippie tendencies.


So were those boers on lethal weapon 2? You know the ones that called riggs a keffa lova. p.s I thought white people ran South Africa.


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, no, not for the last 2 decades almost, we just get to pay for everything.
Its a realy sad story, but I try to be positive and work with anyone and befriend anyone who just wants to go about an ordinary life without blameing children for the sins of the father.
sometimes I think we all need a big communal shroom session....

Lol the afrikaners you see in most hollywood productions all have russian accents, I think our R's makes it easy to confuse the sound between the two...
But like people in NY speak nothing like people in the deep south there is also two very strong sets of accent among us. You may be familiar with the Johannesburg accent from the movie district 9. Although that is actualy an english guy putting it on a little thick for the movie.


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

ANC said:


> Lol, no, not for the last 2 decades almost, we just get to pay for everything.
> Its a realy sad story, but I try to be positive and work with anyone and befriend anyone who just wants to go about an ordinary life without blameing children for the sins of the father.
> sometimes I think we all need a big communal shroom session....
> 
> ...


Yea Im from the deep south and we dont get along with Yankees too well for the most part. I like anyone who treats me with respect myself. As for you ANC your my favorite boer African any day! Sorry to hear about your countries politics. We have plenty of our own. I would love to visit Africa and maby bag me a lion or something.


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2010)

I never got that.... I mean yo usee a magnificent animal in nature, minding its own business, go about what it was made to do.... And BANG! Shoot it with a camera....


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

ANC said:


> I never got that.... I mean yo usee a magnificent animal in nature, minding its own business, go about what it was made to do.... And BANG! Shoot it with a camera....


I woulden't shoot a fucking lion bro it was just an African joke. I don't believe in killing anything I wouldent eat and even then I get it from the store.


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2010)

har har, ok...

btw, I just spotted this article on BBC, which kind of tells a part of the story
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8603575.stm


----------



## estesj (Apr 8, 2010)

ANC said:


> har har, ok...
> 
> btw, I just spotted this article on BBC, which kind of tells a part of the story
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8603575.stm


I will read it later because I have to pick up the wife from work. I will get at cha later bro. Have a good day and dont forget to feed your zebra.lol. jk you know your my boy. Peace.


----------



## estesj (Apr 9, 2010)

ANC said:


> har har, ok...
> 
> btw, I just spotted this article on BBC, which kind of tells a part of the story
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8603575.stm


That was pretty interesting. I have never heard of him. He looks like Kenny Rogers. Why Is Africa spelled with a c but afrikaners with a k?


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2010)

Because we call it Afrika in afrikaans, Africa is just english.
That dude was a little bit extreme in his younger days and probably a bit of a white supremacist.
But, in his later years all he has been asking is for some land for the afrikaner to rule itself.
As it is the have nots decide what happens with the taxes of the haves.

When the ANC took over we had pristene infrastructure, health care system etc...
Instead of expanding things like hospitals to areas mostly inhabited by black afrikans (afrikaners are also africans), they made 50 million people take over things which were designed for not even a tenth of that.

Today our state hospitals are the last place you want to be caught dead, our roads disintegrating, our policeforce actively participating in crimes, our army laying drunk and useless in weed overgrown barracks our schools a disgrace even though they dropped the scores needed to pass a grade to something like 30%... lol, realy.

There seems to be no place for common sense.

THe ruling party refused to upgrade our electricity generation abilities in line with predictions of requirments, basicaly bringing us to our knees, while paying big bonuses to the CEO's, then they invested in Hitatchi and now got a loan from the world bank to build generators while earning over a billion rand for the ANC.... top point of corruption.


----------



## estesj (Apr 9, 2010)

ANC said:


> Because we call it Afrika in afrikaans, Africa is just english.
> That dude was a little bit extreme in his younger days and probably a bit of a white supremacist.
> But, in his later years all he has been asking is for some land for the afrikaner to rule itself.
> As it is the have nots decide what happens with the taxes of the haves.
> ...


Well I'm spelling it Afrika now that I have an Afrikan friend. I just want one of my dumb friends to try and correct me on it so I can school em. It sounds pretty rough out there man. Are you happy living there?


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, its just like any other place under the NWO.
I'd still choose it over say the US or the UK any day.
It is realy beautifull, as are the people.

There are a few turds in every race. Oh yeah you might find it interesting, we have 3 main races, blacks, coloureds and whites.... coloured people are brown, and look more similar to people from india and south america, they are the decendants of the bushmen or san or koisan as they are also known, the true first inhabitants of south africa, but also with lots of mixed blood from slaves like the malays etc from 300 years ago... and they are the people pulling the shortest end of the stick... alot like the aborigines in oz or even your indians in reservations, lots of alcohol abuse, broken families and everything that comes with that.... although you can't paint everyone with the same brush. Shit, I met and even worked under coloured people who had much more class than my family could ever pretend to have.

[youtube]52k6FdApB94[/youtube]


----------



## estesj (Apr 9, 2010)

ANC said:


> Yes, its just like any other place under the NWO.
> I'd still choose it over say the US or the UK any day.
> It is realy beautifull, as are the people.
> 
> ...


Yea I would choose allot of other countries than the U.S, It's overrated


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2010)

[youtube]V2IxsfUpBck[/youtube]
I love this movie.


----------



## estesj (Apr 9, 2010)

ANC said:


> [youtube]V2IxsfUpBck[/youtube]
> I love this movie.


Dude I cant believe you busted out with that. I loved that movie when I was a kid. I havent seen it in years. I think I might watch that again for old times sake.


----------



## fourrings (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL! That movie was great!


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2010)

lol I'm busy watching allready...


----------



## estesj (Apr 9, 2010)

ANC said:


> lol I'm busy watching allready...


My sig got taken off today. I just put it back up. The original one had the word nigga in it. do you think that is why it was erased?


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know, but it's probably better to leave it out. Some people are sensitive that way...
Personaly I don't care much. Especialy for barry the communist obama who pretended to have studied in the US, while he was studying in Moscow. http://www.infowars.com/the-obama-spin-machine-fights-trial/

just one more lie on the stack of the demon with two faces that speak with one voice.


----------



## estesj (Apr 9, 2010)

ANC said:


> I don't know, but it's probably better to leave it out. Some people are sensitive that way...
> Personaly I don't care much. Especialy for barry the communist obama who pretended to have studied in the US, while he was studying in Moscow. http://www.infowars.com/the-obama-spin-machine-fights-trial/
> 
> just one more lie on the stack of the demon with two faces that speak with one voice.


It's all part of the new world order and barry soetoro is a big part of it I took it off again cuz Ive already rubed fdd the wrong way a little and weather Im right or wrong I enjoy riu.


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2010)

Smart move. Next try to find out what is hapening in the gulf Aden, and see the pirate attack stories for the ruse they are...


----------



## estesj (Apr 9, 2010)

ANC said:


> Smart move. Next try to find out what is hapening in the gulf Aden, and see the pirate attack stories for the ruse they are...


You got a link?


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope, just search on google or jewtoob


----------



## estesj (Apr 9, 2010)

ANC said:


> Nope, just search on google or jewtoob


lol jewtube.


----------



## choempi (Apr 10, 2010)

This thread is awesome

Many teks, many peeps on RIU!

Wish more of these on this site [shrooms]

Reps + everyone 

Q- Substituting buffalo poo that are penned with horses and not housed?

*OZZ's Cubensis Horse Poo *


----------



## estesj (Apr 10, 2010)

choempi said:


> This thread is awesome
> 
> Many teks, many peeps on RIU!
> 
> ...


We dont have buffalo where I live so I could not give you an educated answer on that but I think they have about the same diet as a horse or cow so I would think yes that would be a cool idea. p.s glad your enjoying my thread. I will update with some pics mid week which will be 3 weeks since inoculation. They are looking pretty damn good.


----------



## estesj (Apr 12, 2010)

Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since inoculation and I will post some pics for yall to see the status of the jars. I still think I got a couple of weeks til there ready to fruit tho.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 12, 2010)

estesj said:


> Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since inoculation and I will post some pics for yall to see the status of the jars. I still think I got a couple of weeks til there ready to fruit tho.


Are you using quart jars?


----------



## estesj (Apr 12, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> Are you using quart jars?


Yep thats why its taking a little longer. I figure 5 weeks will cover it.


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2010)

start your next batch tommorrow


----------



## estesj (Apr 12, 2010)

ANC said:


> start your next batch tommorrow


Do think so even calculating multiple flushes?


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2010)

You got anything against haveing lots of shrooms?


----------



## estesj (Apr 12, 2010)

ANC said:


> You got anything against haveing lots of shrooms?


hell na I just only have room for 2 tubs at a time. I wanted to time it right so the next jars are ready when my 2 tubs are finnished.


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2010)

Start em bro.
I just checked in on my second bucket (yep realy a bucket), the date says it is ready to come out of the dark tommorrow, and I see its allready getting ready to pin, and my 3rd bucket is pasturising at the moment.

Its good to get a little cycle going, then you donn't end up waiting for shitty 5t flushes and stuff as you have real flushes incomming.


----------



## estesj (Apr 12, 2010)

ANC said:


> Start em bro.
> I just checked in on my second bucket (yep realy a bucket), the date says it is ready to come out of the dark tommorrow, and I see its allready getting ready to pin, and my 3rd bucket is pasturising at the moment.
> 
> Its good to get a little cycle going, then you donn't end up waiting for shitty 5t flushes and stuff as you have real flushes incomming.


well when it comes time to fruit I want you to fill me in on all of that.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## estesj (Apr 13, 2010)

ANC said:


>


What is that?


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2010)

the mycelium from a proper clone...


----------



## estesj (Apr 13, 2010)

ANC said:


> the mycelium from a proper clone...


That's cool. I am going to post some pics of my jars status when I feel like it in a little while. Are you gonna be online in a couple of hours?


----------



## estesj (Apr 13, 2010)

Update. Here is what most of my jars progress is looking like at day 21. This is a pic of each side of one jar. Feel free to comment. 14 out of 14 are qt jars are contam free on my first try at this so I'm good with that.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2010)

Second one is realy going slow hey
First one will be ready in the week.


----------



## estesj (Apr 13, 2010)

ANC said:


> Second one is realy going slow hey
> First one will be ready in the week.


no its the same jar one pic is of the back side.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2010)

store it flat with the uncolonised side on top.


----------



## growwwww (Apr 13, 2010)

Got some jars in the cooker now


----------



## estesj (Apr 13, 2010)

ANC said:


> store it flat with the uncolonised side on top.


Will do buddy.


----------



## SotaFats (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool thread, good luck on the shrooms, ill be lurking here and there.


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I miss growing...My last attempt got thrown down the in-sink garbage disposal....30 + 100% jars and 10 allready fruiting cakes.... I went on an extacy/drinking binge for 2 days, woke up, got paranoid about all the people I invited over and showed my crop to becuase i was rollin, and then disposed of all evidence. sad sad day. I really feel bad for my friend who had to watch me do it and stand by helpless..lol


----------



## estesj (Apr 14, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> I miss growing...My last attempt got thrown down the in-sink garbage disposal....30 + 100% jars and 10 allready fruiting cakes.... I went on an extacy/drinking binge for 2 days, woke up, got paranoid about all the people I invited over and showed my crop to becuase i was rollin, and then disposed of all evidence. sad sad day. I really feel bad for my friend who had to watch me do it and stand by helpless..lol


That sucks bro. I flushed 4 and 1/2 oz of coke down the toilet on a 4 day binge because I thought the police were coming. That was 2400 bucks at my price down the drain. I was so upset after I woke up about 30 hours later after going to sleep. I still think about it to this day and get mad.


----------



## passthedutchfo19 (Apr 14, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> I miss growing...My last attempt got thrown down the in-sink garbage disposal....30 + 100% jars and 10 allready fruiting cakes.... I went on an extacy/drinking binge for 2 days, woke up, got paranoid about all the people I invited over and showed my crop to becuase i was rollin, and then disposed of all evidence. sad sad day. I really feel bad for my friend who had to watch me do it and stand by helpless..lol





estesj said:


> That sucks bro. I flushed 4 and 1/2 oz of coke down the toilet on a 4 day binge because I thought the police were coming. That was 2400 bucks at my price down the drain. I was so upset after I woke up about 30 hours later after going to sleep. I still think about it to this day and get mad.


Yea I feel you guys luckily my mistake didnt cost me as much money. One time I was trippin on shrooms and this girl I sold some to called me havin a bad trip. My shroom induced paranoia connvinced me that she was goin to tell her mom who would call the cops and I would be arrested. I ended up flushing a qp of B+s down the toilet.

Anyways this is a nice thread ill prolly be lurckin around here from now on. Thinkin about startin a grow op soon and could use some advice.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Testing out my batch friday. It's going to be cool eating your own creation


----------



## estesj (Apr 14, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> Testing out my batch friday. It's going to be cool eating your own creation


Yea that's what I cant wait for. 98% of the shrooms I have eaten came strait out of the Florida cow pastures.


----------



## Smotz (Apr 14, 2010)

estesj said:


> 98% of the shrooms I have eaten came strait out of the Florida cow pastures.


Same here bro, except from the cow pastures of NC. Most of the ones we've had here have been pretty weak. I was very surprised when I ate my first homegrown batch of Golden Teachers. I never knew shrooms could be so potent. I could never go back to those old dried up nasty CP shrooms now that I know, lol.


----------



## weedman11 (Apr 15, 2010)

ouch is all that i have to say....paranoia sucks for sure!!! But hey it happens to us all! I guess it just helps you start over and do it better the second time around !!


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

weedman11 said:


> ouch is all that i have to say....paranoia sucks for sure!!! But hey it happens to us all! I guess it just helps you start over and do it better the second time around !!


Damn weedman 47 posts in 3 and 1/2 years. Don't visit the riu much ha? Paranoia is a very bad thing which is one of the main reasons I don't fuck with coke anymore. That shit is pure evil!


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2010)

Just because you are paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you.


----------



## estesj (Apr 15, 2010)

ANC said:


> Just because you are paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you.


You are preaching to the quire my friend. I have lived so illegal all my life that I always have something to really worry about. Coke just amps it up 100x. Whats going on with you anc? I've been on riu so long today that my neck is killing me!


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2010)

hey estes, hows ur stuff comin along? cant wait to see some nice flushes. 

seems like everyone is growin shrooms now. i just put my first mono tub into fruiting and i have casings colonizing and a bunch of sclerotia goin in jars, it should be an interesting summer. we have the same PC too, how much did u pay for that?


----------



## estesj (Apr 16, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> hey estes, hows ur stuff comin along? cant wait to see some nice flushes.
> 
> seems like everyone is growin shrooms now. i just put my first mono tub into fruiting and i have casings colonizing and a bunch of sclerotia goin in jars, it should be an interesting summer. we have the same PC too, how much did u pay for that?


The jars are coming along well. I am going to a farm today and get my horse manure and put it out side to get leached with the April showers coming up this week. Damn we had a late winter in FL. this year ha? oh and my pc 80 bucks free shipping off amizon.com


----------



## weedman11 (Apr 17, 2010)

estesj said:


> Damn weedman 47 posts in 3 and 1/2 years. Don't visit the riu much ha? Paranoia is a very bad thing which is one of the main reasons I don't fuck with coke anymore. That shit is pure evil!


Pure Evil fo sho 

Yea lol, ive had the account for awhile, but some asshole stole my laptop at starbucks, and since then i havent had a steady source of internet or hardware. not cool lol. Just gettin back on my feet though, and ready to RIU. Ill be posting a thread and pics of my upcoming double mono tub shroom adventure soon.

I cant wait to see more of your progress. Also heres a book that has helped me out a whole shit load.

The mushroom cultivator : a practical guide to growing mushrooms at home 

By: Stamets, Paul

I was able to find an online version of it for you, but its a great idea to invest in buying the real deal. It has some awesome charts in the back to keep track of your progress through every step.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/6652468/Mushroom-Cultivator-A-Practical-Guide-to-Growing-Mushrooms-at-Home


let me know what you think!!!


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2010)

This pic doesn't quite do it justice I'll take some more when I harvest it (just waiting for the babies in the cluster to open up more).
It certainly puts the bulk in my monotub, I guess thats like 80 to 90g right there.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 17, 2010)

woow


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice man, i just wanna take a bite outa that thing


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 17, 2010)

ANC said:


> This pic doesn't quite do it justice I'll take some more when I harvest it (just waiting for the babies in the cluster to open up more).
> It certainly puts the bulk in my monotub, I guess thats like 80 to 90g right there.


sweeeeeet  you should clone that monster


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 18, 2010)

wat the HELL have i stumbled apon!!!!thats sooo damn sexy ANC 

OMG!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2010)

ANC said:


>


dude!!!!!! ive never yielded fruits that large.... your a fucking beast!!!! im guessing that was def. not from multispore? lol thats not even right... one of those big mushrooms is enough for like 2-3 people to trip


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2010)

loll, multispore cambo on horsepoop.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2010)

ANC said:


> loll, multispore cambo on horsepoop.


 
wow!!! i know poo gives meaty flushes, but i think more you got lucky with the spores


----------



## growwwww (Apr 18, 2010)

Wowzaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## estesj (Apr 19, 2010)

weedman11 said:


> Pure Evil fo sho
> 
> Yea lol, ive had the account for awhile, but some asshole stole my laptop at starbucks, and since then i havent had a steady source of internet or hardware. not cool lol. Just gettin back on my feet though, and ready to RIU. Ill be posting a thread and pics of my upcoming double mono tub shroom adventure soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link dude. ANC my cams better look that those. I got fresh horse manure In the yard right now ready to get rained on all week. I figured by leaching it myself I would know that it wasent too old and will have the most nutes. I will let it get 3 or 4 days of rain and then make my mix.


----------



## estesj (Apr 19, 2010)

Yo on the local news last night they busted this dude for shroom cultivation and he had 2300 jars! On top of that for what reason I dont know he told them about his second cultivation at his dads house. The police were wearing those toxic proof space suits as they carried what they said to be the toxic shroom supplies out of the house lol. They also explained that people extract the psyslosibin out of the mushrooms and make lsd lol! He is fucked to say the least.


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 19, 2010)

estesj said:


> They also explained that people extract the psyslosibin out of the mushrooms and make lsd lol! .


I hope we all know this is not how LSD is made.


On a seperate note.....NICE JOB ANC!!!


----------



## estesj (Apr 19, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> I hope we all know this is not how LSD is made.
> 
> 
> On a seperate note.....NICE JOB ANC!!!


Yea I don't know which was funnier, The E.T. suits they had on, or the lsd cmment. The dude was selling drugs out of the same house he was growing so thats his bad.


----------



## Syke1 (Apr 19, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yea I don't know which was funnier, The E.T. suits they had on, or the lsd cmment. The dude was selling drugs out of the same house he was growing so thats his bad.


I saw this story over at the shroomery, I went on a big rant about it after reading the article., They said it cost $50,000 to clean up that house....BULLSHIT I say


----------



## estesj (Apr 19, 2010)

Syke1 said:


> I saw this story over at the shroomery, I went on a big rant about it after reading the article., They said it cost $50,000 to clean up that house....BULLSHIT I say


Yea just a big tax money waste scam.


----------



## estesj (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is an update of my 14 qt jars of cams. As you see there are a couple of slow pokes on the top but I made 2 extra jars anyway so I will add them and scale up my mix a little. I'm going to give my fresh manure a few days in the rain and dry in the sun and then they will go into the monotubs by the end of the week.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 19, 2010)

Lookin forward to your progress, im watching and learning


----------



## estesj (Apr 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4057900]Lookin forward to your progress, im watching and learning [/QUOTE]I'm still learning too bro , but so far so good!


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2010)

Dude, thats enough spawn, park the 2 slow jars to one side and use them for g2g or something after emptying the first jars and sterilising more WBS. And hit that horseshit.
Personaly I don't think it can realy get too old unless it gets like white like old dogshit. In fact you are probably better off with old pooh. The shrooms don't realy absorb nutes like plants do, they first need other organisms to break it down. Other types of fungi do fine as primary digesters though.


----------



## estesj (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is some pics of my manure. It was sold as fresh but it smells like dirt. Also do I have to use only the nuggets or can I use the crushed up poo too?


----------



## fourrings (Apr 20, 2010)

When I get poo I put a little bit of it into a steel drum or garbage can and use my weed eater to bust it all up. It will make it into a nice loose substrate to work with.


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

estesj said:


> Here is some pics of my manure. It was sold as fresh but it smells like dirt. Also do I have to use only the nuggets or can I use the crushed up poo too?


 ANC wtf are you at? I got this manure sold as fresh last week. I put it on the side of my house all week and hosed it down. It is not dry all the way but it smells like dirt. I want to pasteurize today but I need that 2nd opinion. If anyone else knows there doo doo feel free to drop an answer. Thanks! p.s the pics are 2 posts up.


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I cant wait any longer because I need to have this ready by this time tomorrow so the shit is about to go into buckets. I hope it works!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 22, 2010)

It will !
..........


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks jg for the positive response. I just worked my ass off mixing all that shit up in the bucket. It damn near filled the 5 gallon bucket to the top. I did not think it would be that much. It's pasteurizing right now so this time tomorrow it should be ready to tub up.


----------



## estesj (Apr 22, 2010)

ANC if you wake up from your coma please respond to my questions. I have one more too. When I am doing my tubs do I have to hurry up and mix my jars with my bulk substrate to avoid contams or can I take my time and layer it out evenly? Thanks and I hope your o.k.


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't stress too much. just make as many thin layers of pooh and corn as you can, remember to drain the pooh well, you may need to squeeze out some water. You don't want water dripping out if you squeeeze a fist full of the stuff. Try and make layers as even as possible. Close it up, write the date of 14 days from now on the tub and store it in the dark.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Apr 23, 2010)

damn i've been waiting to see your grow. i'm gonna have to come back and read all this later. just subscribing.


----------



## estesj (Apr 23, 2010)

ANC said:


> Don't stress too much. just make as many thin layers of pooh and corn as you can, remember to drain the pooh well, you may need to squeeze out some water. You don't want water dripping out if you squeeeze a fist full of the stuff. Try and make layers as even as possible. Close it up, write the date of 14 days from now on the tub and store it in the dark.


 What's up man? I was about to send the search team to afrika to find you. Thanks for responding. I also need to know what size pieces do I break my mycelium into. You are saying I can take my time to layer it too right? Sorry for all the questions but I have just put too much work and time to fuck it up now ya know?


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2010)

break it up fine.


----------



## estesj (Apr 23, 2010)

o.k so just put some hand sanitizer on my hands and crush it up with my hands into as small of pieces as I can get it? Did you wait a whole 24 hours to pasteurize? If so I got 2 more hours.


----------



## estesj (Apr 23, 2010)

ANC said:


> Don't stress too much. just make as many thin layers of pooh and corn as you can, remember to drain the pooh well, you may need to squeeze out some water. You don't want water dripping out if you squeeeze a fist full of the stuff. Try and make layers as even as possible. Close it up, write the date of 14 days from now on the tub and store it in the dark.


 Hey that shit was way too wet. I had to squeeze the shit out of every hand full! I did not need all of the mix tho or it would have been way too much and I followed that tek to the t. Its in the closet at the same temp that I colonized in.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 23, 2010)

I would love to see updated pictures of your grow!

Mine still need some colonization... I'm getting real impatient which I shouldn't be! But, its going to be a month this sunday since they been incubating... I guess verm/ brf method is not such a great choice for fast colonization. I can't wait to do the mycelium water method. The more spore syringes, the better


----------



## choempi (Apr 24, 2010)

No Way


Hahahahaha


----------



## choempi (Apr 24, 2010)

check out my grow dude brf


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol, I'm still waiting for the tub I took out of the cupboard on the 14 to start pinning, its eaten up two vermiculite casing layers allready... Transkei strain is an overlaying bitch if you let it do its own thing.
But its the most awesome strain to grow, the pins are little mini shrooms right from the get go.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 24, 2010)

ANC said:


> Lol, I'm still waiting for the tub I took out of the cupboard on the 14 to start pinning, its eaten up two vermiculite casing layers allready... Transkei strain is an overlaying bitch if you let it do its own thing.
> But its the most awesome strain to grow, the pins are little mini shrooms right from the get go.


What's you input about my jars ANC?

It's going to a month tomorrow....


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2010)

I've had slow jars before, my guess in your case was too high moisture content... it realy slows down shit.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 25, 2010)

i got some poppin up too... yaaayy


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice, Florida. What strain you working with ?


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 25, 2010)

the one in the picture is a random syringe i had, maybe golden teacher. i also have Hawaiian, B+, PE, and ATL#7 in various stages of growth.


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2010)

Flo, reduce moistur content or increase fresh air flow, or both, I see soggy caps....
Glad you went with a caseing rather then cakes.


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

ANC said:


> Flo, reduce moistur content or increase fresh air flow, or both, I see soggy caps....
> Glad you went with a caseing rather then cakes.


 Yo ANC speaking of moister content since my poo was so wet that I had to squeeze every hand full out I did not bother to mist the sides of the tub. Do you think that was a good call?


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

choempi said:


> No Way
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha


 Is that the dude from Ferris bueller's day off in your avitar? Is that like your favorite actor?lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 26, 2010)

will do ANC, thanx.

hows ur stuff lookin estes?


----------



## AlterdImage777 (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't feel like going back and looking but I had a whole batch of Wikidzonz where every shroom was at least 50g each and most were 10inches+ and stems over an inch thick...I got 3oz dry off 2 flushes and then another oz on the 3rd...


----------



## AlterdImage777 (Apr 26, 2010)

estes, that is the best way to do it. I squeeze my poo and or coir out by hand, it is the best way to get it perfect every time...


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> will do ANC, thanx.
> 
> hows ur stuff lookin estes?


 I just tubed it up with the horse poo mix layers and covered it up with blankets and stuck in the closet to build up co2 on friday so I got like 10 more days til I give em fresh air and light. I had my jars incubating in the same closet but in dark colored tubs with a blanket and 2 clamp lights to get the temps up to 83. Now I got my clear fruiting tubs in the same closet wrapped in a blanket but I turned the lights off because I'm not sure if the light will get through the blanket and get a little light in the clear tubs but now my closet temp is down to 70 at night and 74 in the day. Do you think I should turn my heating lamps back on?


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 26, 2010)

i personally think its fine to incubate at room temp, it may go a tiny bit slower but theres also less chance of contams.


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> i personally think its fine to incubate at room temp, it may go a tiny bit slower but theres also less chance of contams.


Thanks FL. it's like 73 or 74 inside the tubs I would guess judging by my ambient temps so I thought that would be fine. It's just still been getting down in the high 50's and low 60's at night in north FL. this year with this long ass winter we had.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Love the ghettobator lool +1. What type of lights you using 6500k bulbs?


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

just 2 60 watt incandescent bulbs and it gets the temp from 70f to 80f. Now that they are in clear tubs I tuned the lights off because I'm not sure that even being covered with a blanket that no light will seep in. Now the temps are 70 at night and around 73 in the day making the inside of the fruiting tubs around 75f. I hope to see pinning iv a little less than 2 weeks.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sweet. Im using a space heater to warm mine lol


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought about doing that same thing but I was scared of a fire starting in the middle of the night. Are you using qt sized jars?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Nah half pint.


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

My qt jars took a month at 82f so yours should be much faster than that.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 26, 2010)

I couldnt imagine a qt size jar!! How much cc did you use for one jar?


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

2 cc in each one. I used 6 jars in each tub with my horse poo mix. I still have 2 colonized jars that I'm going to do a grain to grain tek to colonize 15 or 20 more jars sometime this week.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dayum. That be alot off mulah.


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yo ANC speaking of moister content since my poo was so wet that I had to squeeze every hand full out I did not bother to mist the sides of the tub. Do you think that was a good call?


 Yo ANC just wanted to bump this question up just in case you did not read through the thread. Also do you think 72 to 75f is an o.k temp to fruit because I turned my lights off in the closet.


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah just keep her closed, you'll probably see some water pooling when you take it out eventualy, just make some holes in the bottom for drainage then, its fine in the mean time.


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

And those low 70's temps are ok too?


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2010)

Yea its ok, not ideal but OK. Fruiting generates some heat of its own, I actualy made my last bucket's cake in a donut shape to get more even air and heat. The TK finaly started pinning, They are so small but so cute, its the only strain I know that pins in this way, like perfectly formed little mushrooms maybe 2 or 3 mm in lenght when you spot them. They don't get particularly big but every one gram is equivalent to AT LEAST 2g of any other strain of cubes I tried. People nag me for this shit when I experiment with new strains.


----------



## estesj (Apr 26, 2010)

Its covered with a blanket so I may just turn the lights on to get the heat up. I would like to see some pics of those little guys when you get a chance.


----------



## choempi (Apr 28, 2010)

estesj said:


> Is that the dude from Ferris bueller's day off in your avitar? Is that like your favorite actor?lol.


actually thats Tim Lincecum a pitcher for the Giants and a stoner thats won 2 Cy Youngs already in 3 years


----------



## estesj (Apr 28, 2010)

Ahha you are right. I am a braves fan so that's my excuse for not knowing him by face. Are you sure he is a stoner because is is a Filipino. How the cakes going man?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## estesj (Apr 29, 2010)

That's crazy dude. I have seen allot of coke head athletes but never a stoner. I guess as a pitcher you don't have to run and you get allot of days off so that makes sense.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2010)

Another monotub monster






Transkei starting to come out





Harvested a few before I rememebr to take a pic. It is always easy to identify the transkei from other caps of dried cubes, as the caps are almost golden in colour when dried.


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice my man! How Afri*k*a treaten ya? I get to take my tubs out of the darkness next week. I am going to do a couple of 5 gallon bucket fruiting chambers with my extra cam jars tomorrow. I still have a couple of syringes of chilean and LaPrimaverea that I'm gonna knock up as well. Dude look at the pics that make you lol thred near the end and look at the post about the guy that worked on this dodes car while tripping. It's hilarious! Have good day bro.


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2010)

estesj said:


> Ahha you are right. I am a braves fan so that's my excuse for not knowing him by face. Are you sure he is a stoner because is is a Filipino. How the cakes going man?


I am a Met fan, but I love Lincecum the "FREAK".

I am behind on the cakes due to not using an incubator, but should be birthing cakes next week. I am thinking about getting a pc soon and starting the Ozz tek. What spawn are you using? What tek? Probably try buffalo poo for my substrate because my bud has a farm where he raises them. Trying to get my grow room going too, and had 6 out of 8 males show this week, so trying to find clones, which is not easy where I live.


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> View attachment 908150


 
Cool, I did not know he was on HT cover!


----------



## estesj (Apr 30, 2010)

choempi said:


> I am a Met fan, but I love Lincecum the "FREAK".
> 
> I am behind on the cakes due to not using an incubator, but should be birthing cakes next week. I am thinking about getting a pc soon and starting the Ozz tek. What spawn are you using? What tek? Probably try buffalo poo because my bud has a farm where he raises them. Trying to get my grow room going too, and had 6 ouy of 8 males show this week, so trying to find clones, which is not easy where I live.


I'm doing the ozz tek. That's the tek I based this thread on. I'm doing that tek to the t x 2 tubs. I am using wild bird seed With 6 colonized qt jars in each tub with the horse poo mix. We don't have buffaloes in the south east.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 30, 2010)

ANC said:


> Another monotub monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost fell out of my sit when I saw that monster of a shroom! Damn did you feed that some steriods


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2010)

lol the monsters were grown useing the ozz tek.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't wait until I master the simple technique so I can move onto the BIG BOYS grower manuel


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm i just moved up to this coir tek : http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/11916595

Now it's just the waiting game


----------



## estesj (May 3, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> I'm i just moved up to this coir tek : http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/11916595
> 
> Now it's just the waiting game


 Cool tek man. Post some pics when you get to that stage. I take my tubs out of the dark and give them light and air Friday. I will post pics.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 3, 2010)

estesj said:


> Cool tek man. Post some pics when you get to that stage. I take my tubs out of the dark and give them light and air Friday. I will post pics.


Maybe you can help me out Estesj...

Here are a few pics of my jars. One has mold I believe... and another one I'm unsure of. I think both can be salvaged, or no? 

How far colonized do you think they are?

I'll be using the mycelium water technique to produce more mycelium syringes.

* The second photo... nearly the whole bottom is white... is it ready for fruiting?

* The third photo it looks like its pinning... small nipple obtrusions?

* The fourth photo... on the top near the dry vermiculite, it looks like a small area of mold is growing? What does it look like? Can it be surgically removed?

* The sixth photo has obvious mold

Please advise...I'm getting worried here. Its been a month and a week now since incubating... and the vermiculite is really drying out.


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2010)

Check em well I get the idea those brown areas is just vermiculite, its not gonna eat that, its just there to alow gas in and retain water.
Also the ones with the saturn spots, could be one of two things, a contam, which in my opinion whould have taken the whole jar in like 2 or 3 days. Or an invitro pin, because of being in the jars so long allready.

Open the nice jars first and put them in their FC, then do the other ones into a seperate one, to avoid possible cross contamination.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 3, 2010)

Yes.... its only a small portion where that is happening... its been visible for some days now. The cake is predominately white... should I birth already ANC?


----------



## floridasucks (May 3, 2010)

lookin good ndangerd... hope to see some caps soon...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 3, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> lookin good ndangerd... hope to see some caps soon...


Not as good as I expected! 

But it's getting there


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2010)

Take off the foil and check if the tops are colonised, you can't see shit whith that on, I assume you have lids under them


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 3, 2010)

So, take the lids off and see if I notice any white mycelium?

What does this mean...


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2010)

don;t take the caps off, take the joil off, so you can see in the necks, cause I can't see if its just verm on top or more poridge.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 3, 2010)

ANC said:


> don;t take the caps off, take the joil off, so you can see in the necks, cause I can't see if its just verm on top or more poridge.


I'm not sure if it is me... but it is getting harder to understand you lols

So, take the lid off and check for mycelium on top?


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2010)

SHit we need a translator, don't open the jars, just lift the foil to see if the tops are white yet...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 4, 2010)

ANC said:


> SHit we need a translator, don't open the jars, just lift the foil to see if the tops are white yet...


Oh just that... lift the foil and check through those small holes?


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2010)

ja ok, check through the small holes if you can, i would look through the glass, but thats just me...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 4, 2010)

ANC said:


> ja ok, check through the small holes if you can, i would look through the glass, but thats just me...


Look through the glass? huh... ANC, your warping my mind buddy


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2010)

Did I just get thread jacked?lol. Friday will be the 2 week mark that my tubs have been in the dark. I hope they are pinning. I cant #$$##44 wait!


----------



## floridasucks (May 4, 2010)

shouldn't you take a peek by now?

heres some pics of encouragement if u dont mind me posting them...


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 4, 2010)

great lookin boomers, florida. What strain is that... they're quite hefty


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2010)

Looken good bro! Of course I don't mind. From what I have read in my tek you wrap them in blankets and put them in the dark for 2 weeks once you have them in tubs to allow co2 build up. I can wait 3 more days.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2010)

I find the time they take to pin inversely oposite to how impatient you are getting.


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2010)

I only have 3 days til the 14 day mark so I can wait. I just hope it's pretty in them tubs ya dig?


----------



## floridasucks (May 4, 2010)

thanks guys. unknown strain.

ya estes i hope it looks good in there bro. cant wait to see.


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2010)

Thanks man! I cant wait either. If anything is wrong I'm blaming it on my poor public school education and my teacher Mr.ANC.lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 4, 2010)

estesj said:


> Thanks man! I cant wait either. If anything is wrong I'm blaming it on my poor public school education and my teacher Mr.ANC.lol.


Fucking hilarious!

Anywho, you got any tips for me estesj? Since, you're the person I asked in the first place. I'm getting really impatient.... and more frustrated then anything.

Check out my pics... a couple of pages back!


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2010)

I would do what anc said. It makes sense and you don't want the cross cotamination. They got to be close to done because me and you started right at the same time and I used qt jars at room temp and have been colonized for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 4, 2010)

estesj said:


> I would do what anc said. It makes sense and you don't want the cross cotamination. They got to be close to done because me and you started right at the same time and I used qt jars at room temp and have been colonized for almost 2 weeks.


I just can't make sense of this... but, I'll take the advice and start working on the dunk & roll method tonight 

Break out the redbull's because it's gonna be an all night session tonight boys!


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2010)

I think you will do fine. I wish I could help you more but the dunk and roll method is not part of my tek so I don't know much about it. I will be routing for your success though bro.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 4, 2010)

estesj said:


> I think you will do fine. I wish I could help you more but the dunk and roll method is not part of my tek so I don't know much about it. I will be routing for your success though bro.


Thanks a million bud!

I just wish this would of gone a little smoother... where do you recommend me putting the other two cakes (possible contaminated ones) to prevent cross contamination?


----------



## estesj (May 4, 2010)

In it's own little might be contaminated chamber I guess.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2010)

I posted a simple bucket fruiting closet in ess' thread, the lid has a hole cut in, with seethrough vinyl window siliconed in.
Throw a bunch of wet perlite in the bottom as you don't have a large substrate to hydrate the air. Make some 1 inch holes in the side and plug am up with polyfil.


----------



## estesj (May 5, 2010)

Just thought I would add a awesome rare Bob Marley classic with a trippy beat to my thread. If you dig Bob then you will dig this. YouTube - Bob Marley She's Gone rare acoustic version!


----------



## chronicman210 (May 5, 2010)

gypsum powder will not break your tek... i am follwing the same tek as you are and have had 3 succesfull tubs... works great and still am tryin to perfect it.


----------



## OzzBozz (May 5, 2010)

wow... those fruits are nice, real nice!


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

O.k ANC Tomorrow is the 2 week mark that my tubs have been wrapped up in the dark. I peeked today (1 day early big deal) and thy are around 70% colonized with a few tiny pins. What should I do?


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2010)

Let nature do its thing.


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

So how much longer do I wait to give them light and air? Do I wait until It's solid white on the whole top layer? Can I check on it every couple of days?


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2010)

no, you don't want it solid white on top, in fact if it starts makeing too solid patches on top later on we will patch those spots with verm.
I think if it started pinning you can let it get some light and a bit of air.


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

Im gonna take a pic and post it. check back in 20 or 30 minutes, Thanks.


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

There is no pinning I was mistaken. They do look ready for light and air to me. What do you think?


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2010)

looking good, might be another week or two by the looks of it for the pins...


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

Thanks man! I have em out in the middle of the room now with the lights on and the ceiling fan running. I have to put them in the closet st night when the little one gets home but I have a little fan I'm going to run in there to keep air moving around.


----------



## floridasucks (May 6, 2010)

them bitches look ready.. niceee

i got my first total dry weight 72gs from the first flush of 4 casings.


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

Sweet! Did you trip balls yet?


----------



## floridasucks (May 6, 2010)

ehh no. i have some tolerance problems with shrooms. im gonna wait till my PE casings are done to trip cuz i want something real potent so i dont have to eat a lot.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2010)

estesj said:


> Thanks man! I have em out in the middle of the room now with the lights on and the ceiling fan running. I have to put them in the closet st night when the little one gets home but I have a little fan I'm going to run in there to keep air moving around.


Just keep a flow of clean air going... as we all know stale air leads to contaminants!

I see a good steady 12/12 cycle of light and darkness as a good trigger of pinning


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

Oh yea I think I remember you had a thread about that. That sucks. I used to eat 10 12 hits of acid back in the day but only because I ate it allot and had a high tolerance and liked to lose my mind. I have never heard of anyone not tripping hard on shrooms if eating the right size dose. I hope it gets better for ya. Did you get some aborts? Those are strong puppies!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2010)

estesj said:


> Oh yea I think I remember you had a thread about that. That sucks. I used to eat 10 12 hits of acid back in the day but only because I ate it allot and had a high tolerance and liked to lose my mind. I have never heard of anyone not tripping hard on shrooms if eating the right size dose. I hope it gets better for ya. Did you get some aborts? Those are strong puppies!


After a few flushes, I'm going to gather up all the aborts... PUT them in a coffee grinder... mix them up with a nice shot of lemon juice and down them... 2 grams shall make my ego GLOW!


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> After a few flushes, I'm going to gather up all the aborts... PUT them in a coffee grinder... mix them up with a nice shot of lemon juice and down them... 2 grams shall make my ego GLOW!


 Yea I cant wait to injest some aborts. I am tempted to play a prank on someone who doesn't know what they are.lol.


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 6, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yea I cant wait to injest some aborts. I am tempted to play a prank on someone who doesn't know what they are.lol.


  ohhh boy


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yea I cant wait to injest some aborts. I am tempted to play a prank on someone who doesn't know what they are.lol.


Yeah!

Like, "Oh these little old things, they won't do much... just some frail mushrooms... yeah just take a few mate"


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

hahahahahahah exactly dude!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2010)

estesj said:


> hahahahahahah exactly dude!


Did you get my comment I sent you?


----------



## floridasucks (May 6, 2010)

i did get some aborts but i think i need more than that. i wanna eat a good 4-5 grams of PE.


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 6, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> i wanna eat a good 4-5 grams of PE.


 Where you will go... no body knows


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Did you get my comment I sent you?


 Yes I posted one back.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yes I posted one back.


I didn't get no comment or message bro?


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

Wife said no way due to my cultivation bust last year. I really wanted to do it bro.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2010)

estesj said:


> Wife said no way due to my cultivation bust last year. I really wanted to do it bro.


Rats!

Well, you tried your best. I didn't know you were married. You have any good techniques that I could use to make mycelium syringes. Like a straight forward technique without too much literary know how mumbo jumbo?


----------



## estesj (May 6, 2010)

hahahahah no I don't but I have heard people try and explain to you how to do that and I know what you mean by the mumbo jumbo. Someone please give my boy some instructions on how to make syringes for dummies.lol. I could use em too!


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2010)

there are some nice vids on youtube, only note that the procedures are best performed in a glovebox (you can make out of a tub).
Also many of the vids show people useing a shitload of spores... its realy not needed, I got started off a single small print, so light you could hardly see it.


----------



## floridasucks (May 7, 2010)

get your print (mine are on foil) and syringe in your glovebox. open foil, crease it so u have a v. squirt a few drops of sterile water from the syringe onto the foil, mix that around real good with the needle tip. suck up the water u put on the foil and it will have spores in it.


----------



## estesj (May 7, 2010)

So a glove box is just a tub? What makes it sterile?


----------



## floridasucks (May 7, 2010)

its not exactly sterile but its better than working in the open air. you wipe the inside down with alcohol and spray lysol. and wipe the needle tip with alcohol wipes before putting it into any jar.


----------



## estesj (May 7, 2010)

Cool thanks. I'm going to try it when I get these fruits.


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2010)

yeah basicaly it stops little particles floating in on air currents... One stil has to be mindfull of hand motions as not to move over open containers and transfering contaminants via gravity.


----------



## estesj (May 7, 2010)

Should you spray the room with oust first to kill bacteria in the air?


----------



## gangjababy (May 7, 2010)

estesj said:


> Should you spray the room with oust first to kill bacteria in the air?


That's not necessary if you have a glovebox. I just wipe down all my jars with rubbing alcohol before putting them in the glove box, of course wipe the glove box down first.


----------



## estesj (May 7, 2010)

True dat. I'm not to that point yet but I plan on using this tek in the future so I can stay off the radar by ordering online. Some tips for drying bulk would be helpful tho. My oven only goes as low as 170f but I figure if I leave the door open I will have a safe drying temp. Should I just lay them on a cookie sheet and watch them in the oven? I will fan dry them for 24 hours first but I don't want to use a desiccant chamber.


----------



## estesj (May 7, 2010)

Inside closet view. 13 watt cfl for fruiting light. Ambient temp 75f. Fan on 24/7. Light on 12 hours. 1 pic is light on and one is light off.


----------



## estesj (May 10, 2010)

estesj said:


> True dat. I'm not to that point yet but I plan on using this tek in the future so I can stay off the radar by ordering online. Some tips for drying bulk would be helpful tho. My oven only goes as low as 170f but I figure if I leave the door open I will have a safe drying temp. Should I just lay them on a cookie sheet and watch them in the oven? I will fan dry them for 24 hours first but I don't want to use a desiccant chamber.


 Just wanted to bump this post. Please focus on the drying question and give me some feedback please.


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 10, 2010)

Hm. How bout throw a blk shirt over em put a incandescent lightbulb 2ft away and have a fan blowing?


----------



## estesj (May 10, 2010)

I actually posted a thread about that tek that I read on shroomey and nobody had anything good to say about it. I might try to dry a small batch like that just to see if it works. I hear the oven tek at low temps works well if you are drying a shit load of them I just don't know exactly how to do it.


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 10, 2010)

Do you have a toaster oven?
Whats your name on shroomery?


----------



## estesj (May 10, 2010)

Same as it is here but I have never posted only read. Yea I have a toaster oven but that would take so long with the amount I'm going to have.


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 10, 2010)

Hmm. Get a big dehydrator lol

Oven should work. Just keep monitering it. I would set mushies on foil and set that on thr cookie pan. Turn oven on low and leave door open. Should work. Some guy said he cooked his in the oven like at 160f with no potancy lost


----------



## estesj (May 10, 2010)

Yea my oven goes down to 170 so I figure if I leave the door open and watch them they should be fine. I still want to try the clamp light black t tek just to see. That dude said 24 hours with that tek he had 50 large shrooms cracker dry.


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 10, 2010)

Holy sht. If thats true its a easy cheap tek


----------



## estesj (May 10, 2010)

I'm going to put it to the test in a week or so. We shall see.


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 10, 2010)

Awesome!! I wll to. I have 3 weeks till i pick. 

You going to try both teks?


----------



## estesj (May 10, 2010)

Yea I have to do the oven tek due to the amount that bulk tubs yield.


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 10, 2010)

Aight. Get back to me on how that works


----------



## estesj (May 10, 2010)

Yep I'll get at cha.


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 10, 2010)

Got pics off all your pickers?


----------



## estesj (May 10, 2010)

Still to come. Give it a week.


----------



## timeismoney1 (May 10, 2010)

Ok ok  want ta see


----------



## estesj (May 10, 2010)

ANC I see your online. Please report to this thread and answer my oven drying question. P.S I made one of those 5 gallon bucket fruiting chambers for my extra 2 qts of colonized seed. I had the horse poo mix in a bucket outside for 2 weeks in the blazing heat and I pasteurized it with the boiling water and when I opened it to use it for by bucket fruiting chamber it stunk so fucking bad! I don't know if it was the sulfur from the gypsum I used got activated or what but fucking a my wife was pissed cuz I stunk the whole house up for hours and even oust would not help it. Oh well I used it anyway.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2010)

lol, fuck yeah i'm also not fond of hot horsepooh smell. 

How would you dry rusks in that oven? Cause I basicaly dry them like you dry rusks, just hanging them onthe grill type shelf and leaving the door open a bit. I test by hand now and again to make sure it doesn't get very hot inside, it just needs to be a bit hotter and dyer than outside.

My transkeis are throwing a second flush... had some raveing good report-back from friends who tried them this weekend... People just never believe you when you tell them a cube unlike all the others exist, unti lthey try them.


----------



## gangjababy (May 10, 2010)

estesj said:


> ANC I see your online. Please report to this thread and answer my oven drying question. P.S I made one of those 5 gallon bucket fruiting chambers for my extra 2 qts of colonized seed. I had the horse poo mix in a bucket outside for 2 weeks in the blazing heat and I pasteurized it with the boiling water and when I opened it to use it for by bucket fruiting chamber it stunk so fucking bad! I don't know if it was the sulfur from the gypsum I used got activated or what but fucking a my wife was pissed cuz I stunk the whole house up for hours and even oust would not help it. Oh well I used it anyway.


Was the horse poo fresh or was it aged?

I just use coco coir, calcium sand and a bit of pasteurized cow manure, so it doesn't smell.
I pour the boiling water over the mix, let cool squeeze it out and mix in the spawn.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2010)

Dude, hows it looking, I'm busy makeing a print for you Es.


----------



## donthatetaylor (May 11, 2010)

well, the climate is about right finally for me to be able to start my fungus growing. can't wait to contribute with you guys. planning on using a very similar tech.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (May 15, 2010)

What happened to estesj? He's gonna run off just as his grow was getting to close to the exciting part.


----------



## floridasucks (May 15, 2010)

wooow 185gs pulled today

casings are the shittt!











sclerotia


----------



## prizmatik420 (May 16, 2010)

hey floridasucks. just wondering- that last picture. what is that? is it psychoactive?


----------



## floridasucks (May 16, 2010)

yessir... sclerotia are condensed mycelium. basically shroom truffles. they are active. 

Sclerotia is roughly 70% water by weight while mushrooms are around 90% water. Dry sclerotia is 2/3 as potent as dry cubensis fruits, while fresh sclerotia is twice as potent as fresh cubensis. This is due to the fact that sclerotia contain 3 times more dry matter per quantity of fresh material.


----------



## fourrings (May 16, 2010)

Heres a good bulk drying method

http://forums.mycotopia.net/fungi-growing-edible-medicinal-magic-mushrooms/67425-bulk-drying-method.html


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump? Did he get busted again?


----------



## Syke1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Utohh spaghettios!


----------



## kronic1989 (Jun 14, 2010)

So, I dont wanna use pooh, but I want to go bulk after my first attempt at BRF cakes, following the PF tek method with no PC. I Havnt had my first flush yet, But I do plan on everything going well, it seems to be so far. I have a few questions. Can i clone a fully colonized cake? I have one jar in perticular I would like to clone, its very fast growing and is doing very well. How would I go about doing this? Can i slice a peice of the cake just before I send it to fruit?

Next question. Looking for a simple bulk method, not to much pizzazz to it. Preferably without PoOPoo. 

I want to start my bulk colonization just as Im fruiting these ecudorians.

Im sure im going to need a pressure cooker for Bulk... so Ill get on that asap.


----------



## Syke1 (Jun 14, 2010)

kronic1989 said:


> So, I dont wanna use pooh, but I want to go bulk after my first attempt at BRF cakes, following the PF tek method with no PC. I Havnt had my first flush yet, But I do plan on everything going well, it seems to be so far. I have a few questions. Can i clone a fully colonized cake? I have one jar in perticular I would like to clone, its very fast growing and is doing very well. How would I go about doing this? Can i slice a peice of the cake just before I send it to fruit?
> 
> Next question. Looking for a simple bulk method, not to much pizzazz to it. Preferably without PoOPoo.
> 
> ...


Ok so, 1, you dont clone cakes, you can to a grain to grain transfer type of thing with them( use glovebox) or some myc water, its up to you and both have pros and cons. Neither of those are considered cloning tho. Cloning involves cloning an actual fruiting body( mushroom) in which all clones would be identical( genitcly) to the donor. I have no experience with cloning so ill let someone else take over that part. or you can just google it


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Definitely get a PC, kron. 35$ and you're set.

EDIT: btw, hope everything is well, estesj


----------



## kronic1989 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am just looking for a suggestions for a specific tek without the use of dung.

I want to isolate the best genetics, so your saying I should clone the best cap? Ive heard isolating the best mycelia is the key to uniform crop? 

Im learning, stay with me here


----------



## fourrings (Jun 14, 2010)

If you want to "clone" you need to cut out a strong piece of mycelium and get into agar. When you isolate that piece of mycelium you have the ability to replicate it. or you can do this:
http://psychedelic.com/clone_a_mushroom.htm

Why on earth do you not want to use horse shit? It is the cats meow imo and you can get it FREE! Also look into liquid cultures. You can cut off about 2-3weeks of colonization time. If you buy a pressure cooker which is a must get a big one capable of doing 10+ qt jars. Make a glove box and contamination will be a thing of the past.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jun 15, 2010)

kronic1989 said:


> I am just looking for a suggestions for a specific tek without the use of dung.
> 
> I want to isolate the best genetics, so your saying I should clone the best cap? Ive heard isolating the best mycelia is the key to uniform crop?
> 
> Im learning, stay with me here


http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/11916595

his log: http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/12188342/fpart/1/vc/1/nt/4


----------



## Syke1 (Jun 15, 2010)

kronic1989 said:


> I am just looking for a suggestions for a specific tek without the use of dung.
> 
> I want to isolate the best genetics, so your saying I should clone the best cap? Ive heard isolating the best mycelia is the key to uniform crop?
> 
> Im learning, stay with me here


 
basicly its the same thing. but if you clone a whole jar you will have many different genetic providers in your mix, as opposed to cloning a fruit or isolating mycellia


----------



## kamdo (Mar 25, 2013)

good stuff here


----------

